#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-21
<ibeardslee> yay
<timClicks> ibeardslee, ?
<ibeardslee> so the madness I have been dealing to over the last week or so has been because of upper case MS domains and DNS names of exchange servers rather than the IP addresses
<ibeardslee> timClicks: been trying to get ubuntu to connect to an Exchange 2010 server and authenticate the workstation login against an Active directory server
<ojwb> so filenames aren't case sensitive but domain names are?
<ojwb> fun fun fun
<timClicks> sounds delightful
<ibeardslee> ojwb: not sure where the problem was .. whether it was the ubuntu end or the exchange end failing
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morena
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<timClicks> lalalololo http://trololololololololololo.com/
 * ibeardslee makes a note to mention timClicks' name to 'someone he knows' who likes catching up with people in dark alleys with a baseball bat
<timClicks> lol
<timClicks> that may be the case, but even when I'm gone you'll never forget that website
<ajmitch> this is why I shall not visit that site
<timClicks> ajmitch, i'll let the intrigue eat away at you
<timClicks> fyi GNU Free Call announced
<timClicks> http://planet.gnu.org/gnutelephony/?p=14 (Skype replacement in free software)
<chilts> looks good
<chilts> let's see how long it takes to go mainstream (if ever)
<ibeardslee> weren't there a bunch of others trying to do the same thing?
<chilts> dunno
<ibeardslee> acutally maybe they were just clients rather than the 'full stack'
<ajmitch> trying to get users in a market like that would be challenging
<ibeardslee> it would have to interact with skype
<ibeardslee> the 'defacto'
<ajmitch> otherwise you'd end up being able to call only a few people who were as dedicated as you were :)
<ajmitch> though it at least looks like it's a SIP client
<chilts> I'd probably get my brother in the UK to use it (assuming there is a windoze version)
<ajmitch> being able to actually use skype without too many hassles is part of what's made it popular
<snail> archives.govt.nz and archive.org appear to have both screwed their DNS at the same time. that can't be a coincidence...
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> timClicks: I misread that as "GNU FreeCell announced"
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-22
<CJPC> Hi all! :)
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<snail> morning. traffic bad in wellington today
<chilts> morning
<chilts> yeah, it gets worse when the weather turns bad
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-23
 * ojwb twigs why mythtv is keen to record the TV3 and TV3+1 showings of things - it uses the description to detect duplicates and they append " (Repeat)" to the TV3+1 description
<chilts> interesting
<chilts> one day I'll have to get MythTV set up
<hads> ojwb: That "(Repeat)" might just be showing up on your display but not actually be in the description.
<ojwb> it's in the description if I look in the web, but perhaps
<ojwb> i should check the xml data
<hads> Actually, it should be (Rerun)
<hads> And it's not in the xml from nzepg.org
<ojwb> hads: so it isn't
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> amazing guy -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78514#c19
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-24
<mwhudson> fmarier: are you around?
<fmarier> fmarier: yup
<chilts> for those on the NZPUG mailing list ... I really want to ask "So, tupple or tewple - I thought with Python there was only one way to do it?"
 * chilts wants to stir
<chilts> but I'll resist
<mwhudson> please leave that thread to die :)
<chilts> I know, that's why I'm leaving it
<chilts> still, it's funny
<ojwb> mwhudson: it will never die
<ojwb> the nzpug mailing list actually puts me off using python
<chilts> yeah, not sure why I subscribe either ... it seems more active than wgtn.pm but not necessarily more informative
<ojwb> oh, is there a wellington list?
<ojwb> i really only subscribe for the meeting reminders
<chilts> ojwb: am just talking about this one -> http://mail.pm.org/mailman/listinfo/wellington-pm
<ojwb> oh, pm not py
<ojwb> yes, the perl list has much higher signal/noise
<chilts> yeah, sorry, pm
 * ajmitch reads the discussion from the last half-hour & groans
<fmarier> ojwb: similarly, the nzoss openchat list often puts me off doing open source :)
<ojwb> fmarier: perhaps I won't join that one
<ojwb> being put off python is less of an issue
<ajmitch> ojwb: I take it you're not on debian-devel either? :)
<ojwb> ajmitch: indeed
<ojwb> even dipping in to the archives saps my enthusiasm
<ojwb> though i've heard it's less bad these days
<ajmitch> less long-winded flamewars
<ojwb> go debian!
<ibeardslee> evening
<ojwb> evening
<ibeardslee> feeling a bit more alive I am
<ibeardslee> and now natty seems to be behaving a bit betterer as well
<ibeardslee> but now catching up with some of the conversations .. the FOSS type mailing lists I think can be a big turn off as people get carried away
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning\
<snail> moring everyone
<ojwb> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: you're right about people getting carried away and turning people off
<karora> ibeardslee: Yeah.  It's a problem that seems to affect the more 'general' ones.
<fmarier> http://identi.ca/notice/68078634 <--- /me is proud of ubuntu
<karora> Specific purpose ones are usually more or less OK though.
<ojwb> fmarier: that's good news
 * ajmitch wasn't aware it was even up for discussion
<ajmitch> though I guess it could relate to proprietary drivers especially with shipping unity as the default desktop shell
<snail> is there a mailing list for new zealand web techies?
<snail> I'm looking for somewhere to post a reasonably long and complex experience report about decommissioning a server that used to host a .nz website ...
<karora> Blog it :-)
<snail> yeah, but i just blogged http://opensourceexile.blogspot.com/2011/03/is-there-place-for-readers-collectives.html and i don't want to set a precedent.
<karora> Heh.
<karora> Blog it on a totally different site :-)
<karora> snail: Nice blog too, BTW.  Have you read "Common as Air" yet?
<snail> karora: thank you. if I've read it "Common as Air", it wasn't recently enough to recall the title, does it have a URL?
<karora> It's a new book by Lewis Hyde - author of "Trickster Makes the World".  It's awesome.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-25
<fmarier> ajmitch: what's the name of the launchpad team that i have to subscribe to sponsor a security upload to universe?
<ajmitch> ubuntu-sponsors is the general team for sponsorship, I'm not sure about security uploads though
<ajmitch> you could ask kees in #ubuntu-security, I think he's still around
<ajmitch> fmarier: ubuntu-sponsors should get things uploaded fairly quickly anyway :)
<karora> snail: Here's a review of "Common as Air".  I only wondered earlier because it seemed from reading your blog that you would *really* enjoy this book: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/22/books/review/Darnton-t.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<karora> And what a beautiful morning it is, too :-)
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> it really is
<mwhudson> wife + mother in law are on the overlander today, looks like they've got a nice day for it
<ajmitch> overcast & grey down here
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> lovely day here
<Atamira> windy as heck..but still lovely
<jhanafrog> hey LukasB
<jhanafrog> i'm visiting from California :)
<jhanafrog> hi everybody
<LukasB> Hi!
<LukasB> I am new to this channel. I am in Nelson, anybody else?
<mwhudson> hi LukasB
<mwhudson> i don't think anyone i know about is from nelson
<LukasB> My name is Lukas, nice to meet you. Now you do :)
<mwhudson> LukasB: anyone else i mean :-)
 * mwhudson is in wellington
<LukasB> ah okay ;)
<snail> LukasB: you don't happen to know anything about your local historians do you? http://www.nzetc.org/tm/scholarly/tei-corpus-nhsj.html i run the tech side of that
<LukasB> AH wow... but seems as you are from Wellington, too ;) But I am sorry, I live here since august 2010. I got ubuntu two weeks ago and have been to #ubuntu-beginners this morning and jhanafrog introduced me to Local Communities
<ibeardslee> we're a fairly quiet bunch in here
<ibeardslee> often the entire conversation for a day is everyone saying 'morning'
<jhanafrog> sooner people get into their LoCo's the better, of course he and anyone else in here is welcome in #ubuntu-beginners anytime
<jhanafrog> do you guys know about hackerspaces.org?
<jhanafrog> i just learned about a hackerspace in los angeles that i am going to visit
<LukasB> ibeardslee: But everybody is still coming ;)
<ibeardslee> do now .. but vaguely knew about the various one about
<LukasB> Okay I got to do some work in the garden now... See you later!
<ibeardslee> enjoy
<LukasB> Cheers! Sun is shining :)
<jhanafrog> i planted some dillweed today :)
<ibeardslee> I have grand plans for a bit of a garden .. but I always find a reason to do something else instead :(
<ibeardslee> like a lot of my grand plans
<jhanafrog> i don't have a job, and it's something that i hope will help the bottom line
<ibeardslee> ahhh
<ibeardslee> jhanafrog: where are you from?
<jhanafrog> i currently reside in california
<ibeardslee> kewl
<thumper> morning
<thumper> omg a conversation
<ajmitch> quick, avert your eyes!
<jhanafrog> too late!  i'm melllltttting
<jhanafrog> a little yank humor
<ibeardslee> I thought Dubya was the yank contribution to humour ;)
<jhanafrog> Dubya?  you mean the ex-president?  we broke up.
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> anyway .. the morning update of test VMs done
<ibeardslee> natty is getting tidier, although hard to do a proof of concept with the unity interface if it won't run in the VMs
<thumper> ibeardslee: it won't?
<ibeardslee> well not the KVM VM
<ibeardslee> just get the wallpaper when I choose 'ubuntu'
<thumper> any bugs for it?
 * ibeardslee puts it down to no 3D
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> do you have to explicitly choose the unity-2d?
<ibeardslee> which is described release notes
<ibeardslee> if I choose ubuntu safe mode it get the desktop
<ibeardslee> but not the bar down the left side
<ibeardslee> just installing unity-2d now
<ibeardslee> wtf .. it requires msql-common ?!?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-19
<ojwb> http://www.localbd.co.nz/company/Chartered-Accountants_111275/ (the prefill of the directions "to")
<ajmitch> classy
<G> ojwb: I'm actually disappointed that there are no swim to Australia instructions there
<ojwb> they seemed to have stopped trying to ring me after the second attempt at least
<G> like I've had Kayak to mainland US via Japan & Hawaii on a trip 'just down the road'
<ojwb> i couldn't understand who/what he was asking for, but I was fairly sure it wasn't me
<chilts> hey everyone, I'm now MARRIED! :)
<chilts> oh, and morning (though I haven't yet gone to bed, take in advance for tomorrow)
<ojwb> congratualtions
<chilts> thanks :)
<ibeardslee> congrats
<ibeardslee> good luck to you and your lovely lady
<chilts> thanks again :)
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> congratulations chilts
<ojwb> morning
<G> morning
<G> chilts: congrats
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-21
<chrismsnz> hey hads
<chrismsnz> may I PM you?
<chrismsnz> workmate Ben sent you an email earlier just want to ask you a few things :)
<hads> chrismsnz: Sure, sorry for the delay.
<ajmitch> morning
<codepal> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> good morning all
<ojwb> morning
<G> hads: time out of sync? (re: Twitter)
<thumper> morning
<thumper> it seems my root filesystem has been mounted read-only
<thumper> how do I change this?
<thumper> or perhaps see why?
<G> mount -o remount,rw /
<G> and dmesg /var/log/syslog for why
<G> if the modules hiccup in a bad way, it's common to go read-only as a safety measure
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda1 read-write, is write-protected
<thumper> WTF?
<G> uh oh
<ojwb> just flip the write protect tab...
<thumper> haha, very funny
<G> did it go/stay read-only on boot, or did it just go read-only during operation?
<G> ojwb: I had to think about that for a few moments...
<thumper> I think it may have been on boot
<ajmitch> thumper: disks going bad?
<G> thumper: take a peak at the output of 'dmesg' and smartctl
<thumper> :(
<thumper> dmesg is full of mysql shitting itself
<thumper> smartctl isn't installed
<thumper> and can't be because / is read only
 * thumper tries a reboot.
<thumper> that works for windows, right?
<G> thumper: got a LiveCD/USB handy?
<thumper> hah, no
<G> ouch
<ajmitch> thumper: sure, it makes everything better
<thumper> hmm...
<ojwb> not everything, you're still running windows after the reboot
<G> thumper: does the BIOS show SMART data?
<ajmitch> I'm sure you've got enough systems there to write a bootable usb stick
<thumper> it is a little funny
<thumper> as it is a single big disk broken up
<thumper> so the machine is running fine... (ish)
<ajmitch> but...?
<thumper> the dirs /var, /home, and /tmp are all different partitions
<thumper> sorry, had a leading /
<thumper> which confused irc
<G> thumper: and they all mounted fine?
<thumper> the seem to be working fine
<ajmitch> so a disk error in one part of the disk shouldn't cause the whole disk to go r/o
<thumper> is there a command to get a list?
<thumper> so /home is mounted fine
<thumper> read/write
<ajmitch> dmesg probably shows a pile of errors
<G> yeah, dmesg is the best bet for reasons
<G> 'dmesg | grep -4 sda' :)
<G> oh also, look for scsi instead of sda too
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> doesn't say much
<thumper> ok rebooting...
 * ajmitch waits to see if thumper will come back :)
<G> yeah
<G> ajmitch: I wonder if we can collect on the bet? :)
<mwhudson> not looking good is it?
<G> nope
<ajmitch> poor chap
<mwhudson> i lost three hard drives in six months back in 2009
<mwhudson> that was not a lot of fun
<ajmitch> I should fix up my fun networking setup here, rsync between a VM on my laptop & my work desktop was going at ~300k/sec until I switched it to use ipv6
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-22
<ibeardslee> afternoon
<G> mwhudson: ouch, I reckon I'm going to lose some HDDs due to lack of cooling soon, holding off a month or two to get a new case (with better cooling) & replacement HDDs, hope it can last until then
<ojwb> G: or just move south
<G> ojwb: well yeah, in a month or two, I'll start having circa 0degC mornings
<ojwb> brrr
<G> morning frosts :)
<ojwb> my current laptop has a metal case, which isn't nice on winter mornings
<ojwb> luckily they put a big heater in
<G> half tempted to buy http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=344064 as a short term solution
<ajmitch> so you cook bacon & eggs on there in the morning?
<ojwb> ajmitch: no, but the fan exhaust helps keep my tea warm
<G> sounds like my Dell (except the metal case), I'm just so glad I got the extra 3-cell battery (9 cell instead of 6 cell) because other wise I'm sure there would be a fire as it runs so hot :)
<ajmitch> temp1:       +100.0°C
<ajmitch> so mine's pretty much hot enough for that
<G> ajmitch: what component is that from?
<ajmitch> G: not sure, CPU temp was at a chilly 92C, but that's because I was doing some work stuff :)
<G> HD Temps: sda 57, sdb 66, sdc 58, sdd 72
<G> as long as sda & sdc don't fail, I won't be too upset, but yeah
<ajmitch> that's still a bit warm for the others
<G> exactly
<G> airflow in this case is rubbish
<ajmitch> sda is currently 47C but probably not even mounted
<ajmitch> I don't think my SSD reports temperature properly as it's always 30C
<G> I'm pondering an i5/i7 upgrade soon, so I'll likely just go the whole hog and do HDD & Case upgrades at the same time
 * ajmitch just did an SSD transplant in this laptop recently, it may stretch out the laptop's life by a bit
<G> I'd imagine the UEFI BIOSes play better w/ the >1.5TB 4k sector HDDs
<ibeardslee> my next home PC will probably just have an SSD
<ibeardslee> leaving the majority of files on a nas of some sort
<ibeardslee> .. that home PC will proabaly also have a cpu, ram etc as well ;)
<G> yeah, I'd likely get an SSD for a laptop, but I use a desktop type machine more as a server :)
<ajmitch> I'd never have seen my old laptop 5400 RPM hard drive do > 150MB/sec in iotop as I thrash swap to death :)
 * ajmitch obviously needs more RAM
<mwhudson> since i got a laptop with an ssd i just open openoffice documents for fun!
<ajmitch> such a waste!
<mwhudson> netbeans is still ****ing slow though
<ajmitch> they still take about 5 seconds to open, I guess? :)
<mwhudson> ajmitch: no, probably about 1
<ajmitch> not too bad
<G> hmmmm interesting, Dell are doing Rack-mount workstations
<G> mount it below your keyboard tray?
<ibeardslee> monitor, keyboard mouse over ethernet?
<G> ibeardslee: I guess that is what they are aiming for, but Quad-DVI for instance could be pushing it no?  (no idea of the bandwidth DVI requires)
<mwhudson> thunderbolt!!!
<G> mwhudson: I thought Apple still had exclusive on that for now?
<ajmitch> so with UFB we'll all have infinite bandwidth to use, right?
<mwhudson> in practice maybe
<mwhudson> but i don't think they control the tech
<mwhudson> (hopefully they learnt the lesson w/ firewire there)
<G> ahhh I see, you rack it, and then you have a "Remote Access Device" for each two monitors
<G> hate to find out the price of said machine, that is for sure
<ibeardslee> of course once you start putting workstations in a rack, you get back to people thinking about how they could reduce the space overhead of the workstations in a rack and you start getting back to remote terminals
<mwhudson> haven't we been about to get back to remote terminals for about a decade now?
<ibeardslee> I think that if 'the cloud' carries on growing it is more likely
<ibeardslee> although maybe it is more remote data storage
<ibeardslee> web based apps
<ibeardslee> etc
<ajmitch> we're oscillating between 2 extremes
<ibeardslee> personally I like the idea of having the power and grunt out of the way but being able to access it with a relatively low power/noice/heat device from anywhere
<ibeardslee> BUT that 'out of the way' is something I want to be able to control
<mwhudson> but the thing is, my newish extremely beefy laptop is the first machine i've had that runs a web browser really nicely
<mwhudson> certainly my atom powered netbook doesn't
<ibeardslee> yes /me regularly wants to stab his netbook
<G> yeah, but these workstations are particularly for CAD designers etc, so surely there is an aspect that hosting their machines all in a single, climate controlled room w/ a rack, and delievering via Ethernet is a not bad idea
<ibeardslee> the next step is does it really matter if *that* workstation is *that* person's or as long as they have access to the same resources as last time they tried to do anything .. does it matter if it is a remote workstation
<mwhudson> well yes, because of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_Distributed_Computing
<thumper> ok, rebooting was a massive fail
<thumper> machine is dead now :(
<mwhudson> thumper: we'd guessed that
<ibeardslee> we figured
<thumper> left at a busybox prompt
<G> thumper: we gathered :)
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> I'm downloading a percise iso
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: that's why I'd want control of the environment
<G> mwhudson: that article is pretty much spot on imo
<ajmitch> thumper: do you think it's hardware or software failure?
<G> my bet would be on HDD
<ajmitch> that's generally what happens when it gets a few bad sectors in the wrong place
<thumper> that is my feeling too
<thumper> I'm wondering if a rebuild from cd would be good stop gap
<thumper> until I get a new disk / machine
<ajmitch> it doesn't make it any less annoying
<thumper> no...
<ibeardslee> so the disk is fully dead? or can you access stuf from a live cd?
<ibeardslee> hmm ... should /etc/termcap normally exist?
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I don't have /etc/termcap on my laptop
<ibeardslee> if I start a new terminal window I get told ..
<ibeardslee> *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<thumper> ibeardslee: I'm downloading a cd image now
<ibeardslee> I wonder if this morning's updates are just playing silly buggers
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: on precise?
<mwhudson> i don't have termcap either
<ibeardslee> yes on precise
<hads> G: Time is synced to NTP. Still not sure what the go is.
 * ibeardslee wanders off to reboot the lappy
<hads> G: One particular query in the admin section (current active sessions) was causing the issue so I've just disabled that report for now until I can look into it.
<hads> Backup VM is all synced up with live if things fall apart :)
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: looks like there are existing bugs about this dating back quite awhile
<ajmitch> they also shouldn't really affect precise according to that :)
<ibeardslee> after that reboot  all is good
<ibeardslee> thumper: I'm told you have a zareason laptop?
<thumper> ibeardslee: I do
<thumper> about 2.5 years old now
<ibeardslee> what is it like? build quality etc
<hads> The hard drive is no good :)
<thumper> generally good
<thumper> I ended up putting a crack in it by carrying it one handed
<thumper> holding one corner
<thumper> but I figured that was my fault
<hads> No thinkpad titanium hinges then.
<thumper> on thing I did decide on though, was to never buy another laptop with only two usb ports
<thumper> it was a crack on plastic around the keyboard, just under the right arrow key
<thumper> about 8mm long
<thumper> give or take 2mm
 * thumper is eyeballing it
<ojwb> you dropped it?
<ojwb> or just the weight of it cracked it?
<hads> The only reason (which is quite sad) that I've not bought a laptop from them or system76 is the thinkpad trackpoint.
<thumper> no, just carrying it while it was open, with one hand on the LHS
<ojwb> hmm, doesn't sound good
<ibeardslee> zareason seem to be planning on setting up shop in NZ
<thumper> ojwb: I think it was the weight
<thumper> ibeardslee: zareason shipped to NZ no problem, with a NZ plug even
 * ojwb resists picking up his by one corner to see what happens
<ibeardslee> hads: you got that email?
<hads> I did, thanks for the inclusion.
 * ajmitch wouldn't mind buying a new laptop that has ubuntu preloaded
<ajmitch> since I don't really care about the 'installation experience', I just want to have it working
 * ibeardslee is aiming to get someone in NZ before the NZOSA later this year
<ajmitch> that'd be good
<ibeardslee> so they can sponsor it as well
<ajmitch> get them to sponsor kiwipycon as well ;)
<ibeardslee> use it as some promotion etc
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: I have always installed my PC/laptop again
<ibeardslee> I don't care for the installation experience myself, but I do care to some degree about what is actually on there
<ibeardslee> .. a hangover from the Windows and driver CD world
<ajmitch> right, but I tend to start from a default install & add stuff, rather than doing a minimalist install
<ajmitch> so as long as it was a default install of ubuntu I'd be happy enough
<G> I'm on the "I just go ahead and reinstall no matter what" boat
<ibeardslee> aye, but an OEM default install, is not necessarily the same as only installing ubuntu-desktop (and dependancies)
<ibeardslee> there is also partitioning to consider
 * mwhudson has gotten used to carrying his thinkpad around _by the screen_
<mwhudson> i think i'd better not buy any other laptop until i kick that habit
<hads> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: you wouldn't go for one large partition on a laptop?
<ibeardslee> nope
<ibeardslee> generally / and /home (and swap)
<ajmitch> true, I do care about the size of swap, less so for separate /home
<ibeardslee> sda1 = /, sda2 = swap, sda3 = /home
<ibeardslee> although that order is less important with an SSD
<thumper> mwhudson: how do you find the thinkpads?
<ibeardslee> and in practise probably doesn't make much of a difference anyway
<thumper> mwhudson: I'm up for buying another laptop around september
<mwhudson> thumper: i really really like mine
<hads> You have to buy Windows with them
<mwhudson> yeah, that part sucks
<mwhudson> the x220 is sold with ubuntu in china i think....
<mwhudson> so at least it works
<hads> Other than that, I don't think you can beat them really.
<mwhudson> i wouldn't mind a macbook air in some ways
<G> I generally still do a boot partition (normally 500MB-1GB these days) , swap, and rest LVM
<ojwb> mwhudson: assuming it's the same spec - my laptop's wifi crashes the kernel in linux, but a friend with a UK model has a completely different wireless chipset and is fine
<mwhudson> ojwb: i paid like $10 more to get one with a named wifi chipset
<ojwb> wish i had
<ojwb> i should try swapping the wireless card with the old one
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Just upgraded my laptop, seems to have gone smooth enough.
<ajmitch> hads: upgraded to precise?
<hads> Yah
<ajmitch> good to hear that upgrades aren't completely broken, I'm sure there are plenty of corner cases though depending on what packages are installed
 * ibeardslee loves apt-cacher-ng
 * ajmitch loves debmirror
<ibeardslee> the laptop at home was downloading at 836kbs
 * hads uses squid
<mwhudson> i've used polipo sometimes, but it's a bit crappy
<ibeardslee> the PC then did it at 1880kbs
<hads> apt-cacher and apt-proxy have all failed me in the past.
 * ajmitch downloads from the mirror at home at ~11MB/sec
<ibeardslee> I mirror does mean there are a lot of packages that aren't actually used being downloaded though right?
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> but they're there when I need them, usually for building other packages
<ajmitch> which matters more to me
<hads> Not for your use case ajmitch, but there's a squid-deb-proxy package these days which does everything for you. No messing about with apt-cacher etc.
<ibeardslee> from what i have found I can use different archives for each machine and still only get a package downloaded once
<ibeardslee> whereas with a squid proxy each package on a different mirror is a different file
<ojwb> morning
<G> hmmm interesting differing mirroring techniques, I use nginx hackery :)
<ibeardslee> interesting .. Ascent have said that they can source these without Windows .. http://www.msiwhitebook.com/product_spec.asp?model=MS-168C-ID1
<ojwb> ibeardslee: does it all work with linux?
<ibeardslee> ojwb: I haven't got that far checking it out yet
<ibeardslee> although I do like the idea of options, I'd rather see a single consistent supplier
<ojwb> yeah
<ibeardslee> fracturing the non-windows laptop market is not going to encourage people to put the effort into making it work
<ojwb> i'm not sure it's fracturing it to be able to buy from more than one supplier
<ojwb> otherwise people will just buy with windows and wipe
<ibeardslee> at the risk of being stabbed repeatedly in the face, I do think that a monopoly on Windows-less laptops is needed until it a linux laptop is getting closer to 'the norm'.
<ibeardslee> now that is at the brand level rather than the retailer level
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-23
<hads> I'm not so sure about that.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Had to switch to 2d for the moment. Everything got all flickery.
<lifeless> precise?
<hads> Yeah
<hads> Intel
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> i was thinking of upgrading today
<lifeless> hads: known current issue
<lifeless> I don't have the  # handy but lots of folk have been whinging over the weekend
<hads> lifeless: Cool
<hads> Does launchpad have a "latest popular bug" report? That would be useful.
<lifeless> order by heat
<lifeless> is a decent proxy
<hads> Thanks, just found that and was playing with it.
<hads> timeout :)
<lifeless> :(
<lifeless> bug search is in a bad way just now, it is in the middle of being fixed
<lifeless> another 3-4 weeks and it should last several years
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson is working from the basin reserve for now :)
<ibeardslee> nice
<mwhudson> i wonder how much my battery will charge during the lunch break
<mwhudson> where is my laptop e-ink screen so i can sit in the sun?
<lifeless> mwhudson: get a galxy tab
<mwhudson> i should upgrade to precise, is what i should do i guess
<lifeless> mwhudson: readable in sunlight, enough grunt to vnc to your laptop, and full HD
<mwhudson> lifeless: interesting
<mwhudson> (not going to upgrade to precise when tethering though)
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: upgrade to precise while you are working at the basin?
<G> mwhudson: so what is the acronym for this? WfC (Work from Cricket?)
<ojwb> G: I think you've stumped him
<G> ojwb: oh it's just I've heard lots of acronyms from Canonical people, my favourite has to be WfP
<ojwb> Pub?
<G> yep
<G> ojwb: tbh, I have no idea how they do it with all the noise etc, but oh well
<ojwb> depends on the pub - depends where you are but they're often quite quiet during the day except around lunchtime
<G> true I guess
<ojwb> at least in the UK, I haven't hung out in NZ pubs nearly as much
<ojwb> there isn't even one in my suburb
<ojwb> probably no worse than a coffee shop anyway
<G> you mean the "lug your 27" iMac to the 'office' shop"? :)
<ojwb> wow, gedit wraps text in the middle of ++
<ojwb> which is a poor choice for code
<ojwb> i really should set the default editor to something saner
<ibeardslee> notepad.exe ?
<ojwb> ed!
<mwhudson> i always hate when i get confronted with nano on a unconfigured system
<mwhudson> i'm not a vi/vim user, but they are way preferable to that
 * mwhudson heads back to the office to rejuice the laptop
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> heh, university of auckland is still off the internet due to DNS issues
<ibeardslee> oops
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-19
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> raring has been well behaved on my laptop .. touchwaood, cross fingers etc .. might to my workstation later this week
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> seems that the Ubuntu technical Board voted for 9 months of support for non-LTS releases and rolling-release model for dev releases
<olly> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: ad how long for LTS?
<hads> That didn't change did it?
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> LTS support length didn't change at all
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-21
<chilts> I only use LTS releases these days
<ibeardslee> I use that on my servers .. I like shiny too much to stick at that on the workstation
<ibeardslee> although I do keep the latest LTS and latest supported release (and somesort of pre-release of the next release) in VMs
<chilts> yeah, servers, but also desktop/laptop so that I have the exact same thing as the servers
 * thumper lives on the edge
<ajmitch> thumper: debian unstable all the way?
<thumper> ajmitch: haha
<olly> debian experimental all the way!
<ibeardslee> Windows 8 for the full experience of the edge
<ajmitch> olly: but it's not really a distribution in the normal sense
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> wow, jenny's new UK passport just arrived, having dropped off the application at an NZ post office after 5pm on 11th
<thumper> olly: nice
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-22
<G> olly: not bad, that said, even 5 yeras ago when I got mine I think I had it nearly within a week
<G> (paid standard fee too - for context)
<olly> this was just the standard fee too
<olly> morning
<G> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-17
<ibeardslee> ajmitch_: Are you still running this? .. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-nz
<ibeardslee> that seems to be what should be the official ubuntu-nz mailing list
<olly> "ubuntu-nz list run by ajmitch at ubuntu.com, brenda at catalyst.net.nz"
<ajmitch_> haven't really touched it at all, but I still get the mailman notifications for it
<olly> ibeardslee: would brenda's catalyst address still work?
<ajmitch_> and I can still remember the admin password for it, so I can update brenda's email address if you need
<ibeardslee> no, probably not, should get that changed to
<olly> doesn't seem the most exciting list to be on
<ibeardslee> yeah, just change brenda@catalyst to ian@catalyst for now
<ibeardslee> JoseeAntonioR is here to help that a bit
<ajmitch_> there's not even any exciting spam in the queue
<olly> what a distrubing image
<JoseeAntonioR> o/
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: congratulations, you're a list admin now
<ibeardslee> thanks .. disabling the one on launchpad .. yeah for somereason we have two of them
<ibeardslee> and to subscribe to that mailing list
<ibeardslee> with the with admin account address
<ajmitch_> I emailed the list password to you, but greylisted
<ajmitch_> probably due to sending over ipv6 from my home system
<ibeardslee> np /me will be patient
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-16
<al_nz1> evening all
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-17
<al_nz1> hi ibeardslee
<ibeardslee> hi al_nz1
<al_nz1> ibeardslee: is there much activity with ubuntu nz groups?
<ibeardslee> not much
<olly> mostly it's people saying "morning"
<ibeardslee> in irc anyway
<ibeardslee> the mailing list seems to be stuff I ignore that then expires because it is spam somehow
<olly> hmm, i don't think i've seen anything on the mailing list for ages
<olly> fairly sure I was subscribe
<olly> +d
<al_nz1> I just want to be able to chat to like minded people occasionally
<ibeardslee> there was/were/are two at some stage .. some confusion over canonical and how they were doing it
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> the latter sounds like a wider truth
<al_nz1> olly: you in auck?
<olly> no
<olly> last time I went to auckland was 1993
<olly> unless you count the airport
<al_nz1> ha
<al_nz1> ur not missing anything
<al_nz1> ibeardslee: still here?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> al_nz1: am now
<ibeardslee> well actually doing some ubuntu training at work today so won't be about much
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-18
<thumper> o/
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<G> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-23
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-24
<chilts> afternoon
<ibeardslee> chilts: all well?
<chilts> yep, all well - still waiting for #2. Almost 42 weeks so it'll be forced upon the world soon enough (if it doesn't get a move on). :)
<chilts> ibeardslee: ^
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> good luck
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-20
<atamira> good morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-22
<olly> morning
